# Great DIY screening tool



## redheadedjoe

This is great! Good idea. Maybe you should patent this!


----------



## Andray Herron

I'm surprised no one has. I guess we all assumed someone else would do it. You aren't by chance a patent attorney are you? 

Seriously though, it does make a great screen rolling tool, for about 7 bucks. Just be sure to use the right roller, there are ones for flat spline, like on screen enclosures, and ones for round spline, like in windows and screen doors.

I appreciate your reading the thread and commenting, thanks.


----------



## rubberhead

Just got back from the patent office, thanks for the idea! I think this is going to be a big money maker for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Andray Herron

*I shoulda got a patent.*

Believe me, its been tried. But none of the products they came out with beat the simple ole rollerknife. But if you do get rich, send my royalty on over.


----------



## rubberhead

haha, deal. I actually happen to have a screen that i sprintred into years ago that I need to repair. You just reminded me!


----------

